# Chaney considering PG switch



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I hope so because Ward has been playing well and its time for Frank to get more minutes. Eisley should never get off the bench he is so freakin horrible.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/43496.htm


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

If Howard Eisley is so terrible, why was he able to put 26 on the Lakers?? If Howard Eisley is so terrible why was he able to do this against GP??


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

yeah he had a good game. Have you watched any other Knicks games this year though?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

20 on GP.

7 points On the super Raul Lopez on 2-8 shooting

yeah and hows that assist to turnover ratio? 3 assists 4 turnovers.

he did good against the lakers because of shaqs lack of communication or coming out on a pick. this has been abused by so many teams and thats why people thought fisher was a bad defender,but really he isnt. ....didnt i say this already


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It takes more than one good game against one good team to make up for the awful-ness that Eisley has been this year, judging from what I have been reading about the guy.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Charlie Ward is SO obviously the best point guard on the Knicks, I can't fathom why he doesn't start.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> It takes more than one good game against one good team to make up for the awful-ness that Eisley has been this year, judging from what I have been reading about the guy.


Ok, fine. What about his 2 games previous to that? He had 3 good games in a row.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, fine. What about his 2 games previous to that? He had 3 good games in a row.


Ahahahahaha,stop your killing me man!lol!Anything to defend Eisley,huh?LOL!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah, 3 good games, and 3 big L's


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh silly me, I forgot that Eisley was the core problem of all of those losses. The only player ever responsible for a loss is Howard Eisley.


----------



## NYK4LIFE30 (Dec 7, 2003)

*WE'VE SEEN WHAT EISLEY AND WARD CAN DO ALREADY. NOW WE'VE ONLY SEEN FLASHES OF BRILLIANCE OUT OF FRANK WILLIAMS, BUT I THINK HE IS NOT GETTING ENOUGH OF AN OPPORTUNITY TO CONTRIBUTE. I THINK CHANEY SHOULD WAKE UP AND TRY STARTING MR. WILLIAMS AT PG. IN ALL HONESTY HE CAN'T BE ANY WORST THAN WARD OR EISLEY. WILLIAMS IS NOT AS GOOD OF A JUMP SHOOTER AS WARD OR EISLEY GRANTED, BUT WE NEED A PG WHO CAN BREAK DOWN THE D AND FRANK HAS PROVEN TO ME HE CAN DO THAT. BESIDES ALLAN HOUSTON AND KEITH VAN HORN CAN SHOOT THE BALL, WE NEED A GUY WITH HANDLE, A SLASHER, A GUY WHO IS GONNA GIVE IT HIS ALL AND I BELIEVE FRANK WILLIAMS WOULD DO THAT FOR THE KNICKS !!! 

GIVE THIS MAN BELOW A CHANCE DON CHANEY !!!*


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Ward doesn't give his all?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Eisley doesn't.


----------



## NYK4LIFE30 (Dec 7, 2003)

With all due respect to the heisman winner, Frank Williams deserves an opportunity to start, he deserves just as fair a shake as eisley and ward. Don Chaney just has his head too far up his A$$ to realize it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,I think you are missing everyones "point"....

I think most of us judge the Knicks by their won lost record

That record is terrible,in case you are one of these people who only look how far back we are for a playoff spot...

I prefer to look at the Knicks performance in absolute terms not relative...

With that said,most of us are saying all we want is for Frank Williams to have the same opportunity as Ward and Eisly...

Neither Ward nor Eisly are getting the job done....

This isnt the case of "If it aint broke dont fix it"..

The Knicks are Broke..time to fix them...Give William a shot..We know how far the other two can take us


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Why would I judge them by win/loss record?

How many other east teams have played the Lakers twice so far?


----------

